# KG461 for a larger rider???



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I have been in the market for a carbon frameset for the last few weeks. I found a KG461 at my LBS on sale for $900 for the frame and fork. I got measured up and it looks like the 57cm that they have is perfect for me. The salesman that I was working with told me that even though the frame is the right size for my height (6 feet tall), the frame may not be great for my weight (215 pounds). He was mainly concerned about the bottom bracket area being able to hold up. Are there any Look KG461 riders that are approximately my size? If so have you experienced any issues with too much frame flex? I would really like to jump on the opportunity to get this frameset but only if it is the right one for me. It is too bad that they can't build the frame up so I can test it


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

Great buy! If you think it'll fit get it. I just got a KG-461 and weigh about 200 lbs. It is one stout bicycle. I've read Looks are durable. The 461 should be as well.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I am not very worried about the fit...the shop that I go to is very experienced in measuring and making sure a frame fits. I am worried about actually liking the frame and frame flex. Another bike on my list is the Specialized Tarmac Comp which comes as a complete bike and was able to be test ridden. That bike has a very built up bottom bracket area and rides like a dream...stiff and fast!!! I guess my biggest worry is buying the frame and not liking the ride of it which is why I want to hear reviews from people in the 200lb and over range.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

I've never ridden a Tarmac but did sell a Roubaix Comp after getting the KG-461. After riding the 461 the Specialized felt twitchy and flimsy. The Look is stiffer and more reassuringand it also corners better. The Roubaix had a soft ride but I never liked the way it handled. The Look doesn't damp higher frequency vibrations quite as well as the Roubaix but it is still very good. The KG-461 is very stiff at the bottom bracket but it has the new integrated crank/bb so this may be part if it.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Buy the Look with confidence. I am almost exactly your size, 6', 195lbs and that BB won't flex for you, trust me. I've had my 57cm 461 for a full season now and I LOVE it. Once you ride it, you won't want any other type of bike; great combination of comfort (did a 177 mile ride on it with as much comfort as can be had on a ride that long!), speed, and stability. FWIW-this my 3rd Look.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

Kram59 said:


> Buy the Look with confidence. I am almost exactly your size, 6', 195lbs and that BB won't flex for you, trust me. I've had my 57cm 461 for a full season now and I LOVE it. Once you ride it, you won't want any other type of bike; great combination of comfort (did a 177 mile ride on it with as much comfort as can be had on a ride that long!), speed, and stability. FWIW-this my 3rd Look.


Thanks for the info Kram59! I am getting close to making my final decision. I was actually at the LBS Friday to purchase the Tarmac Comp but walked away from it. I think I would rather purchase the Look frame and build it up over the next several months. This would give me a bike with everything that I want. I just picked up a set of Mavic Ksyrium SSC's that would go perfect on the frame. I'm going to go back and fondle the frame one last time tomorrow before I decide.

BTW...does anyone know where I can view the frame geometry and measurements? I checked lookcycleusa but I did not see the geometry measurements.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Check lookcycle.com It is their corporate home page. You'll find the geometries there.


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

Kram59 said:


> Check lookcycle.com It is their corporate home page. You'll find the geometries there.


Thanks!


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I think I am just about ready to bite the bullet. I found an Ultegra 9 speed build kit for $925 but I think the price will go down because it comes with a set of Mavic Open Pros that I don't want or need and will ask them to subtract it for the kit and the price. I'm hoping to get the build kit for ~$850. Does that sound possible? I will call them tomorrow to make the order and see if they will accommodate the changes. Does this kit look like it has everything I need?: http://www.gvhbikes.com/kits.html 

The price of the frame afer tax will be $975 and the cost to put it all together is $150. If all goes as planned, I should be able to get this bike for less than $2000.


----------

